# My man is faking orgasm



## DCMarriageCounselor (Aug 30, 2007)

So I've been reading about this all of a sudden in several different places. Men not being able to get it on because they whack off too much to porn. It's called porn induced erectile dysfunction and is becoming one of the largest causes of ED for younger men. Basically it's like listening to rock concert loud music and then you can't hear anything for a while. So she wants to make love and she could be a 10 but he can't even get it up with her. 

In these descriptions of PIED (I don't know if that's the real acronym for it), I've heard that some guys will try to hide how desensitized to real sex they are and fake an orgasm...obviously *harder* to fake for guys with true ED, but maybe for guys who could just go for hours and hours? Is this for real? :scratchhead:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

The only thing porn does for me, is to get the being horny out of my system and so I don't want sex later because the wife isn't in the mood as usual.

I have no issues killing porn 100% but only if my wife is in the mood 3+ times every week and sometimes more than only once.

Going cold turkey to porn is his best bet, but when he gets with drawls, but there for him sexually and do the things that turn him on. He no longer will desire porn then, get his erection back and with you.

What would make him view porn instead of being with you?

Has he got out of shape?

Have you got out of shape?

Do you dress sexy for him at home? Watch an adult movie with him? Wait for him in the shower as a surprise? Use your feet, try anal, anything not the norm to be kinky? Just throwing ideas at you from a man's perspective.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Did it abput three times when wife wanted sex right after I got off to porn. She suspected it was bull**** and I have been honest ever since telling her I was happy to get her off but I was all set. Works great.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Huuva said:


> The only times I have a hard time having one is after the smell of dirty ass


:lol:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

YupItsMe said:


> :lol:


:lol::rofl:


----------



## DCMarriageCounselor (Aug 30, 2007)

I just think actually faking one takes it to a new level. Most guys will probably get it out of their system with porn and just not even want to get naked. Or maybe there are guys that want to try to please wifey and give a good ol try?


----------



## kandlestick (Feb 17, 2013)

I fake it but I only do that if my wife seems to have had her fill. lol


----------



## DCMarriageCounselor (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by Huuva 
"The only times I have a hard time having one is after the smell of dirty ass"

This will from now on be called Dirty Ass-Induced Erectile Dysfunction. I'll suggest it at the next marriage conference.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

DCMarriageCounselor; said:


> This will from now on be called Dirty Ass-Induced Erectile Dysfunction. I'll suggest it at the next marriage conference.


:rofl:

Or, how baby wipes saved my marriage!


----------



## Jeradsjunk (Sep 15, 2012)

I've never faked but have made up excuses if I've beat off within the last couple of hours.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I guess I'm a dunce, but how exactly would a man fake an orgasm? I mean, it's obvious that they had one and I think I would know if my husband didn't. Unless you are using condoms maybe?


----------



## Jeradsjunk (Sep 15, 2012)

Volume can change depending on how many recent ejaculations. I've had sex 3 times in a day and by the third time it was hard to tell I had came.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

karole said:


> I guess I'm a dunce, but how exactly would a man fake an orgasm? I mean, it's obvious that they had one and I think I would know if my husband didn't. Unless you are using condoms maybe?


I`ve done it.

Especially if you've already gotten off and just can't finish again.

It's easier than explaining male physiology to a woman who believes she already knows everything about it and you can't possibly be right.
Which is practically every woman I've known.


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, you learn something new everyday...my question is how does the woman not know that he is faking?!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

techmom said:


> Well, you learn something new everyday...my question is how does the woman not know that he is faking?!?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The first time I ever faked it was in a shower so she didn't notice the lack of ejaculate.

The only other times I've faked it we already had sex and more sex and more sex and she .just.wouldn't. stop. and I really had to stop.
So everything was already a bit messy and the faking was successful.

Or you can use the "I just got myself off earlier" excuse if she actually asks.

I've found women take it even more personally than men when they think they've failed to get their partner off.
I believe it's the general female stereotype of male sexuality that is the culprit.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

techmom said:


> Well, you learn something new everyday...my question is how does the woman not know that he is faking?!?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


he didn't say and she didn't ask.

just like when women fake it! after you see a woman have a real orgasm you know when shes faking!

meg ryan my a$$.....its all in the body language not the fake moans!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

techmom said:


> Well, you learn something new everyday...my question is how does the woman not know that he is faking?!?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See?


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah I don't get how she wouldn't know. If his balls don't pull up, he ain't getting ready to come. I know when hubby is ready for me to ride him, I don't know how you can fake that. Plus either place he comes I can feel him come. Not saying its not possible?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## not_bubba (Feb 9, 2013)

I am a guy and have faked a fair amount over the years. 

It is actually pretty easy for me to fake when using condoms since I am consistently not very verbal, I have a significant amount of natural stamina, and I can also usually continue through a legitimate orgasm too and would continue intercourse in that case if the woman is into it. So faking would not trigger suspicion ... other than a rare exception. Some women I dated (and my wife now) would not want sex a long time, so after they orgasmed to their usual limit and were giving signals of getting tired, ... why not do something to cut things short? It is not that big a deal insofar as they get interested again sometime in the near future. My wife is very low drive though so it is a true bummer when this happens now, since I don't know when the opportunity will happen again plus she is more fixated on her own pleasures to notice much with me. But that is another issue. 

Seems there is a big spread in attributes with people. I am starting to feel that I am weird in too many ways


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

I would be ecstatic if I was that desensitized because it would mean I would be getting it frequently. Porn doesn't do much for me. It's like window shopping. Just want to slap some sense into these nutter husbands who turn down a willing wife for a computer screen. That is just wack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have thought about doing it a couple of times but I had no idea how I would pull that one off. Isnt is obvious that a guy had an orgasm?

That being said, the only times i've not been able to orgasm has been when my wife had a huge orgasm and became to wet. Had to explain how it wasnt her, it was the lack of friction.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I've done it. Nothing to do with porn.

The first time I couldn't ejaculate (don't remember why), my wife took it personally, like it was her fault. But then she started making excuses for me like I was too tired and then whenever I wanted sex she'd say no, you look too tired, etc...

So next time it happened (I do remember being tired this time), rather than reinforcing an excuse for my wife, I just faked it.

It's only happened a few times.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Huuva said:


> The only times I have a hard time having one is after:
> 
> Excessive drinking
> 
> ...


If you can smell your wife's dirty ass during sex you've got bigger problems than temporary erectile dysfunction.



not_bubba said:


> so after they orgasmed to their usual limit and were giving signals of getting tired, ... why not do something to cut things short? It is not that big a deal


Not a big deal?!

It's a unnecessary lie.

If you're done, and so is she, then just stop. 

Why fake it? Makes no sense. 

All you gotta say, if asked, is "I'm good". You can always follow up with "No need to orgasm every time". End of story.


----------



## not_bubba (Feb 9, 2013)

totamm said:


> Not a big deal?!
> 
> It's a unnecessary lie.
> 
> ...


Not always so simple as you suppose. Sure, what you say makes sense if the woman takes such ok. BUT (and another guy pretty much wrote the same) you will find some women get bent out of shape over it. So it seemed an easy way to avoid a problem over something which really is not much of a problem unless made into one. That simple.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

KendalMintcake said:


> I would be ecstatic if I was that desensitized because it would mean I would be getting it frequently. Porn doesn't do much for me. It's like window shopping. Just want to slap some sense into these nutter husbands who turn down a willing wife for a computer screen. That is just wack!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wack indeed.


----------



## DCMarriageCounselor (Aug 30, 2007)

CanadianGuy...love the quote in your sig. Is that an original? Going to FB that one. 

If you've ever been unfaithful to your partner faking one raises the temperature of the hot water you could be in by another 200 degrees.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

DCMarriageCounselor said:


> Originally Posted by Huuva
> "The only times I have a hard time having one is after the smell of dirty ass"
> 
> This will from now on be called Dirty Ass-Induced Erectile Dysfunction. I'll suggest it at the next marriage conference.



Also known in the Deep South as "stank ass-limp rod syndrome.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Whether it's heavy porn use, sexual boredom, or not attracted to the partner the reason a guy can't cum is that the result of all these problems is low sexual desire. They can often manage an erection but can't get enough sexual desire to ejaculate. When this happens men often fake it but they need to be using condoms otherwise they can't hide the fact they didn't cum. The thing they do is fake the orgasm wearing a condom then jump out of bed and quickly head to the bathroom to flush the condom before the women can see it.

Usually the inability to ejaculate during intercourse is just the first stage of low desire sexual dysfunction. Next will be trouble maintaining and erection during intercourse. After that the inability to get an erection at all. Sometimes, even though they can't cum or even get it up for intercourse some men can go a long time getting off on blow jobs and hand jobs but in the end even these stop working especially if heavy porn use is causing the low sexual desire for the partner.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I just saw "The Five Year Engagement" - covered in there.


----------



## livinfree (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: My man is faking orgasm*



tacoma said:


> I`ve done it.
> 
> Especially if you've already gotten off and just can't finish again.
> 
> ...


QFT

Yup faked it too just to put an end to endless sex.


----------

